# TC Goes Mobile!



## Dave

For those of you who can't get enough of TC at home, now you can browse on the go! The site should now be added to the Tapatalk forum network. The Tapatalk app costs $2.99 to download, but once you download it, you'll have access to thousands of forums including our "talk" forums.

Let me know if it works because I just installed it on this site.


----------



## Dave

*Tapatalk* is a forum app on the iPhone, Android, webOS, Windows Phone 7 and BlackBerry. Tapatalk Forum App provides super fast on-the-go forum access to majority of the discussion forums that has activated the Tapatalk plugin.



*Showing New and Unread Thread with Avatar and Number of reply:*









*Images are thread are converted to thumbnail and allow full-screen viewing*









*Ability to see Who's Online and what they are doing:*









*Ability to search by topics and posts:*









*Ability to upload images directly from Android and iPhone!:*









*Forum Moderation support:*










Check out http://www.tapatalk.com for more information!


----------



## lperry82

Just got it for my blackberry 

It looks good but haven't sussed out how to post yet


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I just got it for my IPhone. Pretty neat!


----------



## Kerry78

I saw it on my Sony Ericsson Android phone on the Market but tbh I can view/post to this forum on my Android anyway without that app?


----------



## Renae

I have been waiting for this!! Thank you, Dave.


----------



## socalcrochet

nice, just found it today on tapatalk.


----------



## Codyandme1

It's great I have had it for a while now as my computer hardly ever works, really handy!!


----------



## bjknight93

I already do it all from my phone but maybe i'll get the mobile version anyway!


----------



## AnimalLuver

I might download it on my BBPlayBook tonight


----------



## srtiels

Last week I used TapTalk and made some postings on the forum with my Kindle Fire. I also downloaded it to my phone.


----------

